
Rift Between Apple and Indian Telecom Regulator TRAI - salmanarshad321
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/rift-deepens-between-apple-telecom-regulator-trai-over-do-not-disturb-app-1829351?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
======
salmanarshad321
Lately there's been a lot of discourse happening in India over privacy laws
especially after the Adhaar breach where Adhaar information was reportedly
sold for $8 per person. It was also revealed that the Narendra Modi app, which
is the official app of the current Prime Minister, had been - or rather, is
still- collecting user's information without consent. Now the rift between
Apple and TRAI over the development of a 'Do Not Disturb' app is particularly
interesting because of two main reasons. A few months back the Indian
government released a list of '42 Chinese Apps' that could be providing the
Chinese government with intelligence data. The list included Truecaller as
well. Truecaller later clarified that it was a Sweden based company and that
its servers were not based in China. Furthermore the Indian Army also directed
its personnels to remove Truecaller. The second reason being the development
of a 'Do Not Disturb' app by a government agency which raises more questions.
All this comes at the midst of several privacy violation policies of the new
government.

